# Advice on park tickets



## Shamrock (Mar 7, 2007)

Will be in Orlando last two weeks in April,:whoopie:   where can I get the best value for Universal and Seaworld tickets, also any advice on best car rental deals.

I would also like to go somewhere on the gulf coast for a couple of nights, any recommendations?


----------



## Detailor (Mar 7, 2007)

DTM07 said:


> Will be in Orlando lasy two weeks in April,:whoopie:   where can I get the best value for Universal and Seaworld tickets, also any advice on best car rental deals.
> 
> I would also like to go somewhere on the gulf coast for a couple of nights, any recommendations?



The best Universal value that I've seen is from Universal (go to http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets.html).

They have an $85.99 (plus tax) park hopper ticket that is good for seven consecutive days for Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure plus club access at City Walk.

Dick Tayor


----------



## DianeV (Mar 7, 2007)

Sea Worlds own website often has the better deals too..also AAA


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 7, 2007)

DianeV said:


> Sea Worlds own website often has the better deals too..also AAA



Thanks DianeV
But whats AAA


----------



## mjs (Mar 7, 2007)

4 park pass for 14 days, SeaWorld, Islands of Adventure, Universal Studio, and WetnWild water park.  you are able to hop between parks on the same day and pay one parking fee per day.  $160.
      Just an idea--Universal in the mornng until it gets crowded, water park in the afternoon, Seaworld (shows) in the evening.
mark


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 8, 2007)

mjs said:


> 4 park pass for 14 days, SeaWorld, Islands of Adventure, Universal Studio, and WetnWild water park.  you are able to hop between parks on the same day and pay one parking fee per day.  $160.
> Just an idea--Universal in the mornng until it gets crowded, water park in the afternoon, Seaworld (shows) in the evening.
> mark



That sounds great.  Where can we purchase that??  Is there a web site?  At the gate?

Thanks!
Kurt


----------



## DianeV (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry, that you are in Ireland flew by me! AAA is the Automobile Assoc. of America (sells insurance and also has membership for towing, travel services etc) so of course you wouldnt be familiar with it!


----------



## shoney (Mar 12, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> That sounds great.  Where can we purchase that??  Is there a web site?  At the gate?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kurt



We purchased this 14 day ticket in the summer of 2005 at the gate at Universal.  It was great!  We even loved Wet n Wild, which I know is no where near the quality or "magic" of a disney park , but we had fun!  My kids loved the kids zone and my parents (late 50's) even went on the scariest of slides (one of them I chickened out on!).  We found this pass to give us the most flexibility and we never even went to Disney on that trip (and didn't miss it!)  Have fun!!


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone know the price of the 5 park ticket at the gate


----------



## Indy (Mar 13, 2007)

We had good luck with Ace car rental.  It is a small site off airport property.  Also called Eagle.  They had nice new cars, ours actually still had the paper plates and only 13 miles on it.  They have a shuttle at the airport, takes you out of the crazy airport traffic and even through the first toll on the toll road.  Easy to get in and out of.  Very nice employees, not pushy on all the extras.  Our car was about $30 or $40 cheaper.

http://www.acerentacar.com/


----------



## mjs (Mar 13, 2007)

DTM07 said:


> Anyone know the price of the 5 park ticket at the gate



Go to the Orlando Sea World web site for prices


----------



## chesterbhoy (Mar 13, 2007)

Try undercovertourist and the 4 or 5 park flexi ticket is the best value.

If in ireland, you might be able to purchase from onlineflorida or attraction-tickets-direct


----------



## JamminJoe (Mar 13, 2007)

I named my own price for a car rental on Priceline when I was in Orlando last February, I paid $21.00/day for a minivan. I just booked for vegas $16.00/day for a full size car.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 13, 2007)

Got a price today from Alamo, $626 for 15 days all in, for a mid size suv. How does that sound?


----------



## mjs (Mar 13, 2007)

DTM07 said:


> Got a price today from Alamo, $626 for 15 days all in, for a mid size suv. How does that sound?



Too expensive,  I go in 10 days,  got SUV- 1wk, for $178 total.
I would check around.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 13, 2007)

mjs said:


> Too expensive,  I go in 10 days,  got SUV- 1wk, for $178 total.
> I would check around.



Nice one MJS where did you get that deal?


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 13, 2007)

chesterbhoy said:


> Try undercovertourist and the 4 or 5 park flexi ticket is the best value.
> 
> If in ireland, you might be able to purchase from onlineflorida or attraction-tickets-direct



Good tip chesterbhoy checked site, could of got 4x 5 park flexi for
$943 inc. tax, but had already purchased from Seaworld site today $1023 I guess its one for the future,Thanks for the advice


----------



## happybaby (Mar 13, 2007)

DTM07 said:


> Got a price today from Alamo, $626 for 15 days all in, for a mid size suv. How does that sound?



I have a  midsize SUV for 9 days at MCO thru Alamo for 195.00.  It was 206 and now went down a few dollars since I reserved a month or so ago.  I used the below coupons on the 1st reserv., and checked the other day by modifying and got it down a few more dollars

Wal-Mart code: Use ID# 428448
Coupon Code: AD1901NJK Printable here: http://www.alamo.com/index.do?action..._holidayCoupon


----------



## ms. monique (Mar 14, 2007)

Check out www.paylesscarrental.com.  I checked out Avis, Alamo and Enterprise with every coupon code I had (AAA, Wal-mart, Entertainment) and they beat the lowest by about $20 bucks.


----------



## artmanr (Mar 14, 2007)

*Universal Orlando*

You can get a great deal on Universal Orlando tickets by going to their UK site.  http://www.universalorlando.co.uk/

2 day pass with 3 days free Adults $112 and one kid free per adult ticket.  ONLY GOOD FOR UK NOT USA.  

We wanted the deal, but were told that we would have to show UK residency proof at the gate.  Best non UK rates are at Costco or the Universal site.

Seaworld has a buy one day get second day free deal at the gate.  That's my recollection anyhow.

Good luck.

AR


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 15, 2007)

If anyone is looking for car rental deals in Florida, check out the codes for most major rental companies on MouseSavers.com.


----------

